# Photo Phile Contest: Buns Gone Green!



## Elf Mommy (Feb 28, 2010)

[align=center]







* Are your fingers aching to be on the trigger of that camera taking GREEN photos?*

* We need some awesome St. Paddy's photos for March!*

* SO! Get out those cameras! *
* Bring out the GREEN!*
* Dress up those Bunnies!*
*



*
* Post your photos in this thread!*

* Although it just passed, you can also get the buns in a Mardi Gras Mood, as well!*
*



*




* You have until March 15 to post your Buns Gone Green! photos in this thread.*

* Everyone will vote on March 16, and we will honor the winners on St. Paddy's Day!*

* Only one photo per bun, per household.*

* We will have a Grand Champion, 1st Runner Up, 2nd Runner Up, 3 Honorable Mentions and MANY Awesome Participants!*

Entries become the property of RabbitsOnline.net for possible use in future promotions, logos, business cards, calendars, etc.
[/align]


----------



## Stanza (Feb 28, 2010)

Lol.

I love you guys


----------



## nicolevins (Mar 1, 2010)

lol, i wanna enter i know i wouldnt be able to get cute little things though

why do americans celebrate it bigger than us irish?!
here in dublin (ireland) on the streets its just the usual parade with drunks trying to shove past you!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 1, 2010)

Throw a bunny on a green blanket or shirt, take the photo  It doesn't have to have cute things to win! 

I think Americans look for any reason to party.


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 2, 2010)

OK, here's the first entry:




Scone MacBunny's Irish cousin, Scone O'Bunny


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL I love it!!!!

I bought some green stuffs and will be taking some photos of Poe tomorrow 


...erk... I typed "Elf" before I deleted and typed "Poe"  ...sigh....


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 5, 2010)

Poe's entry:


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 5, 2010)

I hope I can get some pictures in. I think it's funny ye call it St. Patty's day, makes it sound like a woman


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 5, 2010)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I think it's funny ye call it St. Patty's day, makes it sound like a woman


I always thought it was St. Paddy's day? 

Paddy's short for Padraig, I would guess - although shouldn't that be pronounced "Porrig"? I bow to the greater Gaelic knowledge of our Irish members.


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 5, 2010)

Ya well here it's St. Paddy's Day, I guess when you pronounce ''Patty'' in an American accent it sounds like ''Paddy''. St. Paddy's Day is short for St. Patrick's Day.

I think maybe St. Patty's Day is an American thing 

Saint Patrick's Day in Irish is LÃ¡ FhÃ©ile PÃ¡draig


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 5, 2010)

or maybe I've spelled it wrong? LOL I could change it?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 6, 2010)

Daisy Mae


----------



## nicolevins (Mar 7, 2010)

Elf Mommy wrote:


> Throw a bunny on a green blanket or shirt, take the photo  It doesn't have to have cute things to win!
> 
> I think Americans look for any reason to party.





lol!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 7, 2010)

darn! You got my hopes up! I thought I was going to see Jenni and Oreo green photos!


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 7, 2010)

I was getting my buns already for pictures and then my printer wouldn't work to get some graphics I wanted to use lol!


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Mar 9, 2010)

Hazel's entry:


----------

